# Help with wheels plz



## RawGTO (Feb 14, 2013)

So I just bought a 2005 gto yellow jacket, and now I want to upgrade the wheels. I will be installing drag bags for now, I don't want to roll fenders. I've read alot of post but I really don't get all the offset stuff, so I was seeing if anyone could tell me if these will fit. Also what's the widest tire I can fit in the rear. 

18 Staggered Rim Wheel 335i 330CI 328IS 323CI 325i Z3 Z4 x5 128i 135i GTO G8 BMW | eBay

Thanks if anyone can help me out


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Honestly, if you don't want to touch your fenders, I wouldn't run a staggered fitment on your goat and certainly not on a sagging stock suspension.

My rear fenders are moderately cut and am running 18x8 ET38 front 18x9 ET45 rear. ET40, which is the offset on those rear wheels, would be even closer to the rear fenders than mine and I have cut lips.


----------



## RawGTO (Feb 14, 2013)

alright thanks, i just hate the way stock 17s look. but maybe ill just wait and buy some coilovers off of maryland speed that way i can fit a wider wheel... again thanks for the help


----------

